# Daytime running lights



## Sam88101 (Nov 26, 2013)

Looking to buy a set of day time running lights was wondering where would be the best place to wire them to?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

what type? oem 2011 onwards or the one that go in the front grille mouth?


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

SVM do DRLs for the grille (pre-2011)

Electrics & Lighting Nissan GT-R


----------



## Sam88101 (Nov 26, 2013)

Ones that go in the front grill mouth on either side...
Ill get after market ones...


----------



## Sam88101 (Nov 26, 2013)

Whats svm and drl


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

SVM is a company that can supply DRL's / Severn Valley Motorsport is a company that can supply Daytime Running Lights

SVM = Severn Valley Motorsport
DRL = Daytime Running Lights


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Sam,

It's quite a chunk of money to be spending on after market lights. I suspect you might be a serial modder, in which ase I would suggest looking into doing an my11 front end conversion, which would get you the daytime running lights in the bumper.


----------



## Sam88101 (Nov 26, 2013)

That sounds expensive though? Im just looking for a pair of led lights i can fit to my exsiting bumper...


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

OEM Nissan daytime running lights


----------



## Sam88101 (Nov 26, 2013)

Iv ordered some after market ones because i cant afford oem lol ill let you all know how it goes guys


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Where did you order them from?


----------



## Sam88101 (Nov 26, 2013)

Ebay specials... Wish me luck


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

OMG... it has begun....


----------



## Sam88101 (Nov 26, 2013)

What has begun? Trust me ill make them look good


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

Can't wait to see these ebay specials........and how long they last for! Good luck Sam......I have a feeling you'll need it!


----------



## Sam88101 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quit Patronising and rather pessimistic Glennyboy


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

Definitely not being patronising Sam....interested to see what they are like. Definitely pessimistic though as I've seen others who've fitted cheaper ones and they've failed quite quickly....I hope you don't have the same experience that's all..


----------



## Sam88101 (Nov 26, 2013)

I wish i could afford the oem ones  ill have to see how goes...
If there pants, there coming off lol


----------



## B'have (Dec 28, 2011)

If they're good, let us know


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Sam88101 said:


> I wish i could afford the oem ones  ill have to see how goes...
> If there pants, there coming off lol


So why not wait until you can afford them, instead of wasting money on cR*p ones


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Sam88101 said:


> I wish i could afford the oem ones  ill have to see how goes...
> If there pants, there coming off lol


If you are seriously thinking about sticking some cheap ebay LEDs into the bumper, then please sell the car and go buy a Saxo.

Do it properly or dont do it at all. You are going to ruin your car.


----------



## Sam88101 (Nov 26, 2013)

Wow easy guys... Its a nissan not a ferrari! Some strong and pretentious opinions flying around here! 
Flynn i think you are closer to a saxo than i am... 'Nearly back in a gtr' i own one.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Sam88101 said:


> Wow easy guys... Its a nissan not a ferrari! Some strong and pretentious opinions flying around here!
> Flynn i think you are closer to a saxo than i am... 'Nearly back in a gtr' i own one.


So do I. ....among other things

Just bought the one with forged motor from Litchfields. 

Found these for your car. I think they'll look swell with your LEDs

Sams awesome car bits


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

EAndy said:


> SVM is a company that can supply DRL's / Severn Valley Motorsport is a company that can supply Daytime Running Lights
> 
> SVM = Severn Valley Motorsport
> DRL = Daytime Running Lights


Oh dear, plural of DRL is DRLs.



TomS said:


> SVM do DRLs for the grille (pre-2011)
> 
> Electrics & Lighting Nissan GT-R


Then turning to SVM's website, it continues to refer to the plural as DRL's, but does let itself off the hook by pointing out that DRL's is how DRLs are "commonly referred to".

It [SVM] does however incorrectly refer to itself as 'are' rather than is - SVM being a single entity and not several entities.

Yes, I am a [the?] grammar nazi.

Thanks


----------



## Sam88101 (Nov 26, 2013)

Owwww a keyboard warrior! Is this banter or am i being bullied now? Get a life dude


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

We have these which we advertise as universal but will fit into the 2009 model front bumpers 

LED Daytime Running Lights DRL D20 160cm


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

goRt said:


> It [SVM] does, however, incorrectly refer to itself as 'are' rather than is - SVM being a single entity and not several entities.


Isn't that better grammar? Seriously, I don't think most people are that bothered about the intricacies of grammar and whether it is correct, or not.


----------



## Sam88101 (Nov 26, 2013)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Isn't that better grammar? Seriously, I don't think most people are that bothered about the intricacies of grammar and whether it is correct, or not.


Agreed


----------



## Sam88101 (Nov 26, 2013)

knight-racer said:


> We have these which we advertise as universal but will fit into the 2009 model front bumpers
> 
> LED Daytime Running Lights DRL D20 160cm


Thanks mate  i have got some coming but will be in touch if they are no good


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Sam88101 said:


> Owwww a keyboard warrior! Is this banter or am i being bullied now? Get a life dude


Its bullying. Showing someone a website of headlight eyelashes is definitely bullying.

In fact, it was one of the methods used in Guantanamo Bay


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

See, £50 I could live with but OEM prices are ridiculous.
Do you fit these as well Knightracer?


----------



## Sam88101 (Nov 26, 2013)

How old are you Flynn? You're making yourself look a tad silly now bud. 
Give it a rest now yeah


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Wonder how different the ones SVM fit are to the KR ones? The SVM ones aren't OEM as they're around £750 aren't they whereas SVM sell them for £475.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

hahahah, this is getting funny.

Personally I would have kept the money and gone for one you'd know that would work


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Sam88101 said:


> How old are you Flynn? You're making yourself look a tad silly now bud.
> Give it a rest now yeah


I think the only person looking silly is the one doing his car up like Blackpool Illuminations. 

When is your big light switch on. 

.......You could get Olly Murs to do it........


----------



## Sam88101 (Nov 26, 2013)

Dude, seriously.... Stop! Your insults are so weak! You are making yourself look like an utter tool! 
Its a set of LED lights, calm down! Dont let it bother you so much.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Sam88101 said:


> Dude, seriously.... Stop! Your insults are so weak! You are making yourself look like an utter tool!
> Its a set of LED lights, calm down! Dont let it bother you so much.


Whoa. Dude. Unclench

Just trying to help. I thought Olly Murs, would have been a good host.

Hope the DRL work out. Found this, though you might like it.


----------



## Sam88101 (Nov 26, 2013)

Mate you have to much time on your hands... You are such a LEGEND with all these top quality insults! 
Need a girlfriend much....


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

If you change your mind about Olly Murs, then he could arrive in this for the switch on.

Imagine peoples faces. It would make their Xmas. 

Dont be selfish and deny the families of this great day


----------



## Sam88101 (Nov 26, 2013)

Ummm good one?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Ollys Murs has just told me he's busy.

You could ask anilj if Peter Andre is free....


----------



## Sam88101 (Nov 26, 2013)

I could ask your mum shes always free for me


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Sam88101 said:


> I could ask your mum shes always free for me


............but yes, she is free. Free from the illness that plagued her for so long.

RIP Mum


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

Neanderthal said:


> See, £50 I could live with but OEM prices are ridiculous.
> Do you fit these as well Knightracer?


We do not advertise them as DRLs for R35 GTR, they are listed as UNIVERSAL DRL's which we sell quite a few off to any vehicles that can accommodate them.

I have aligned them up against a stock 2009 bumper and it will fit into the square intake holes (at the top).

To show you the colour and brightness, here's a set fitted onto one of our staff cars:


----------



## Sam88101 (Nov 26, 2013)

You do seem a wee bit annoying mate, but your not an illness!


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

Tbh Sam who cares what others think!! If everyone had the sake tastes and opinions then the world would be a very full place.

And yes your right... It's a nissan, and even if it was a Ferrari what does it matter?? It would be yours to do with as u please. Enjoy ur car dude


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I agree...

I suppose it ok as long as he doesn't start Plastidipping his car matt black.....


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

.
.
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/218817-matt-black-grill-door-handles.html
.
.
.
.
Oh...Errrr.................This is awkward


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

:chuckle:

Don't worry Sam he's only yanking your chain.

Lol @ anilj and peter andre though :clap:


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Glennyboy said:


> Can't wait to see these ebay specials........and how long they last for! Good luck Sam......I have a feeling you'll need it!


You can buy a truck load of eBay specials for the price of the Nissan DRL's, and let's be fair, Nissan aren't exactly leading the field in terms of headlight quality are they.:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

Satan said:


> You can buy a truck load of eBay specials for the price of the Nissan DRL's, and let's be fair, Nissan aren't exactly leading the field in terms of headlight quality are they.:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


Agreed!! Bet they come from the same place anyway just without gtr tax


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Sam88101 said:


> Wow easy guys... Its a nissan not a ferrari! Some strong and pretentious opinions flying around here!
> Flynn i think you are closer to a saxo than i am... 'Nearly back in a gtr' i own one.


Ignore him mate, wish he'd find another make of car to own and f$$k off to some other forum elsewhere.

Post the pics up once done:thumbsup:

I reckon you can get 20+ sets off ebay for the same price (overpriced!) Nissan shite.:thumbsup:

Good luck and prove the doubters wrong.

Satan


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

If anyone is interested I'm selling my OEM Nissan DRLs for £450. Sorry for thread hijack


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Satan said:


> Ignore him mate, wish he'd find another make of car to own and f$$k off to some other forum elsewhere.


You can wish all you like, but wishing isnt going to make it happen now, is it sunshine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Satan said:


> Ignore him mate, wish he'd find another make of car to own and f$$k off to some other forum elsewhere.


He already did that but when Jaguar realised what a twat he was, they stuffed a dirty rag down the back of the engine bay in the hope he'd reject the car and **** off elsewhere. Lucky escape for the F-type owners club.



Mook


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Sam v Flynn is just like Sam v Dean Kenny...talking of Dean where is his chavness?


----------



## DaMainMan (Dec 6, 2013)

Come on, this is a piece of engineering beauty and you've put Ebay lights on it..


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> He already did that but when Jaguar realised what a twat he was, they stuffed a dirty rag down the back of the engine bay in the hope he'd reject the car and **** off elsewhere. Lucky escape for the F-type owners club.


:clap:



Henry 145 said:


> Sam v Flynn is just like Sam v Dean Kenny...talking of Dean where is his chavness?


He's probably at a Paul Walker memorial service at the local McDonalds........innit


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

It's your car and you have the right to do what you want - don't mind what others say 

Just be careful as most eBay DRLs are cheap and might do more damage than good. I would go for DRLs with proper lens such as the RING ones. Also remember to pass MOT the DRLs must have correct spacing between them.

I saw the new Audi with after market LEDs this evening which I think looks pretty mean. Something like this:


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> :clap:
> 
> 
> 
> He's probably at a Paul Walker memorial service at the local McDonalds........innit


Nothing like a retard to speak ill of the dead! We all know u have an opinion on most subjects on here but here's my opinion, don't like it don't look at it


----------



## Sam88101 (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi flynn sorry for the delay mate, are we still on the LED subject? Cooooool man! Nothing cooler than a friday night in on your laptop insulting strangers on net! I think we should be pals? Can we be?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

15delux said:


> Nothing like a retard to speak ill of the dead!


Take your own advice then....and where did someone speak ill of the dead?

Im not the one throwing personal insults about 

Poor retards



Sam88101 said:


> Nothing cooler than a friday night in on your laptop insulting strangers on net! I think we should be pals? Can we be?


Im on a desktop.............and no
.


----------



## Sam88101 (Nov 26, 2013)

Desktop, niiiiiiiiice! Aw come Flynny, lets be besties! I know you havent got a friends dude... 
Let you meet all my pals at mcdonalds???


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

I fitted drls to mine (SVM did) and they look really good...done right they don't look chavvy


----------



## Sam88101 (Nov 26, 2013)

Dont mention drls infront of flynny he gets upset


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Sam88101 said:


> Dont mention drls infront of flynny he gets upset


If the grammar is ok he will be fine!


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

I have to say one of the things I like about the earlier cars is the lack of DRL's - think it was Clarkson who accurately said they look like a council estate at Christmas time. :chuckle:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Sam88101 said:


> Dont mention drls infront of flynny he gets upset





Sam88101 said:


> Owwww a keyboard warrior!





Sam88101 said:


> You are making yourself look like an utter tool!





Sam88101 said:


> Need a girlfriend much....





Sam88101 said:


> I could ask your mum shes always free for me


So I got called a keyboard warrior, a tool, that I need a girlfriend, and a mom joke....and he thinks I'm the one getting upset ....

Well done Sam, you've managed all the internet clichés in one thread.

Please put the keyboard down and step away from the internet.


----------



## Sam88101 (Nov 26, 2013)

Sooooooo what you're saying is we cant be friends?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Sam88101 said:


> Sooooooo what you're saying is we cant be friends?


Once you've apologised.......of course


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

FLYNN said:


> Once you've apologised.......of course


Flynn tell us about your new car please


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

i could have sworn somebody mentioned DRLs a while ago.....


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Henry 145 said:


> Flynn tell us about your new car please


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/212529-700-bhp-2009-black-edition-gtr-only-14k-miles-43k.html

Forged Litchfield Engine and some Litchfield Turbos

Getting some bits and bobs over the winter, suspension and gearbox mods mostly, getting it ready for the MLR sprints next year. 

Looking forward to what comes of the GTROC sprints too.

Also getting these next week and going to fit them into the bumper


----------



## Sam88101 (Nov 26, 2013)

Cool you should come to some meets, everyone would be more than happy to see you


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Welcome back to GT-R ownership Flynn but I think the halogens may affect the aero a little :chuckle:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

FLYNN said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/212529-700-bhp-2009-black-edition-gtr-only-14k-miles-43k.html
> 
> Forged Litchfield Engine and some Litchfield Turbos
> 
> ...


Loving your DRL's

Bring down to Weymouth...Dean can get you a fillet o fish and Sam can tag along too


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Sam88101 said:


> Cool you should come to some meets, everyone would be more than happy to see you


I've met Flynn and he's fine, if you rise to the bait he will wear you down, he's actually quite a nice guy. He may even let you have a drink in his pub if you behave yourself.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Sam88101 said:


> Cool you should come to some meets, everyone would be more than happy to see you


Oh dear.....Now this is happening is it.....

Get to the back of the queue, Sam.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

barry P. said:


> I've met Flynn and he's fine, if you rise to the bait he will wear you down, he's actually quite a nice guy.


Very kind of you, but I am a bit of a [email protected]


----------



## Sam88101 (Nov 26, 2013)

Theres a queue, you must be popular... Post bollox on lots of forums and threads do you? Sweet, cool dude


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Sam88101 said:


> Theres a queue, you must be popular... Post bollox on lots of forums and threads do you? Sweet, cool dude


Thanks Sam. :thumbsup:

Be sure to say Hi, if Im at one of these meets


----------



## Sam88101 (Nov 26, 2013)

No probs. glad we friends


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Sam88101 said:


> No probs. glad we friends


The bestest friends EVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

FLYNN said:


> The bestest friends EVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER!


Bromance under way


----------



## Sam88101 (Nov 26, 2013)

I know, im a fool for a tool what can i say


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Sam88101 said:


> I know, im a fool for a tool what can i say


Love..it does it to you...but if you see a white GTR with a very young looking man driving listening to rock music while carrying a XL milkshake in one hand and an energy drink in the other...you must run as our Dean will be after you for stealing his Flynnie


----------



## Sam88101 (Nov 26, 2013)

Hahaha! Right come on guys, this thread has gone well off track! Back to my cheap offensive DRLs


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Henry 145 said:


> Love..it does it to you...but if you see a white GTR with a very young looking man driving listening to rock music while carrying a XL milkshake in one hand and an energy drink in the other...you must run as our Dean will be after you for stealing his Flynnie


Stick a pic up for your DRLs please Henry.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

FLYNN said:


> Stick a pic up for your DRLs please Henry.


Gladly if I knew how to (technophobe)


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

Flynn.... Don't mean to high jack but didn't u say that the black edition wasn't as good as the premium?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

15delux said:


> Flynn.... Don't mean to high jack but didn't u say that the black edition wasn't as good as the premium?


No. I said that red flashes and a black headliner wasn't a good enough reason to chose one over the premium version.

The reason I bought this one was the forged engine, as I'm building a sprint GTR, and it's a perfect starting point. 

Nothing to do with black edition, premium, sat nav, colour etc.... Could have been that poo brown colour for all I care. I chose it for the spec. I do hope I've explained myself to a satisfactory end.


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> No. I said that red flashes and a black headliner wasn't a good enough reason to chose one over the premium version.
> 
> The reason I bought this one was the forged engine, as I'm building a sprint GTR, and it's a perfect starting point.
> 
> Nothing to do with black edition, premium, sat nav, colour etc.... Could have been that poo brown colour for all I care. I chose it for the spec. I do hope I've explained myself to a satisfactory end.


As always  suppose at least it's not the free recaro upgrade u was getting, rather red than blue


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Good day ladies and Gentleman, Deankenny has arrived in the building!!!! now now now, whats all this heated debate about, DRLs are fine Sam, done let them bring you down, its christmas after all and the kids will feel right in the spirit with those mini christmas light strips, and Flynn darling, black edition


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

deankenny said:


> Good day ladies and Gentleman, Deankenny has arrived in the building!!!! now now now, whats all this heated debate about, DRLs are fine Sam, done let them bring you down, its christmas after all and the kids will feel right in the spirit with those mini christmas light strips, and Flynn darling, black edition


Spelling Dean


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Henry 145 said:


> Spelling Dean


O shít sorry man, totally forgot i was writing a letter to the queen!!!!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

deankenny said:


> Good day ladies and Gentleman, Deankenny has arrived in the building!!!! now now now, whats all this heated debate about, DRLs are fine Sam, done let them bring you down, its christmas after all and the kids will feel right in the spirit with those mini christmas light strips, and Flynn darling, black edition


Please re read numb nuts. :thumbsup: The seats, headliner and door cards maybe coming out anyway, making it no different to any other. It's a shame I have to explain this, but some people seem to be a bit simple minded. I don't mind though, it's nice help out.



FLYNN said:


> No. I said that red flashes and a black headliner wasn't a good enough reason to chose one over the premium version.
> 
> The reason I bought this one was the forged engine, as I'm building a sprint GTR, and it's a perfect starting point.
> 
> Nothing to do with black edition, premium, sat nav, colour etc.... Could have been that poo brown colour for all I care. I chose it for the spec. I do hope I've explained myself to a satisfactory end.


You see, I use my car properly, not for hanging around McDonalds car parks, and frankly Dean, at 28 years old, that's a bit creepy....


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> Please re read numb nuts. :thumbsup: The seats, headliner and door cards maybe coming out anyway, making it no different to any other. It's a shame I have to explain this, but some people seem to be a bit simple minded. I don't mind though, it's nice help out.
> 
> 
> 
> You see, I use my car properly, not for hanging around McDonalds car parks, and frankly Dean, at 28 years old, that's a bit creepy....


I dont  i was in a honeymoon period where i first had it, now thats over, its home and garaged by 6pm weekdays now, unless theres something to do. Tonight off to Ringwood Raceway to watch the racing with the boy, then off to Burger King


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

deankenny said:


> I dont  i was in a honeymoon period where i first had it, now thats over, its home and garaged by 6pm weekdays now, unless theres something to do. Tonight off to Ringwood Raceway to watch the racing with the boy, then off to Burger King


Burger King is better......:thumbsup:


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

This thread has improved the 15:15 to Nottingham no end. Many thanks all.

Keep your eyes peeled on the M1 southbound from 18:00 for something very orange!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

deankenny said:


> I dont  i was in a honeymoon period where i first had it, now thats over, its home and garaged by 6pm weekdays now, unless theres something to do. Tonight off to Ringwood Raceway to watch the racing with the boy, then off to Burger King


Matchams banger racing Dean...thought only gypsies went there


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

DonnyMac said:


> Keep your eyes peeled on the M1 southbound from 18:00 for something very orange!


..............been on the sunbeds?


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> ..............been on the sunbeds?


 Paul will be putting up some pics and video early next week.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Henry 145 said:


> Matchams banger racing Dean...thought only gypsies went there


On the weekly small local events it is, but this was the national championships tonight, it was absolutely choka block, was a brilliant night, my son loved it, volvo estate did a flip, highlight of the night.


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> Please re read numb nuts. :thumbsup: The seats, headliner and door cards maybe coming out anyway....


Are you thinking of selling the seats perchance?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Not sure yet buddy. I'll let you know. May keep them in the event of going back to standard


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> Not sure yet buddy. I'll let you know. May keep them in the event of going back to standard


You can have my old seats and cash ;-)


----------



## DaMainMan (Dec 6, 2013)

Do Ebay DRLs fit Skyline's?


----------



## DaMainMan (Dec 6, 2013)

deankenny said:


> O shít sorry man, totally forgot i was writing a letter to the queen!!!!


Are you of them Chavs?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

DaMainMan said:


> Are you of them Chavs?


God no, jeans, billabong t shirt, i should hope not.


----------



## DaMainMan (Dec 6, 2013)

deankenny said:


> God no, jeans, billabong t shirt, i should hope not.


Are they mackenzie jeans?


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

deankenny said:


> God no, jeans, billabong t shirt, i should hope not.


I didn't know Billabong designed the McDonalds uniform; everyday is a school day :chuckle:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

DaMainMan said:


> Are they mackenzie jeans?


This is coming from someone with the username "damainman" and previous car owned Honda Civic.

So someone with a Honda Civic who thinks hes the main man, hmmm...










owned by "da" main man.


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

Would that ^^^ be the more well-to-do side of the family Dean?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

DonnyMac said:


> Would that ^^^ be the more well-to-do side of the family Dean?


Donny mate, your boring me, your a 55+ year old grump, bored on a Sunday evening in front of your computer.


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> ..............been on the sunbeds?


The future's bright, the future's - http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/219417-donnys-been-tangod.html


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

deankenny said:


> Donny mate, your boring me, your a 55+ year old grump, bored on a Sunday evening in front of your computer.


Or a 38 year old millionaire having a lazy multiple sex day with his model girlfriend; tricky one, as one of us is right and by all accounts it's rarely you.

I'll ask the missus what she thinks when she's less busy.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

deankenny said:


> Donny mate, your boring me, your a 55+ year old grump, bored on a Sunday evening in front of your computer.


Dean is on fire!!


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

Henry 145 said:


> Dean is on fire!!


Do you think perished fuel lines Henry?

Reading through the other thread your car is sounding amazing H!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

DonnyMac said:


> Do you think perished fuel lines Henry?
> 
> Reading through the other thread your car is sounding amazing H!


Thanks it's awesome and yours too...please keep the banter with Dean...it gets me through the day...where's Flynn to assist you!


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

Not sure we could describe Flynn as a supporting act, more the main event I think.

He certainly gets some stick on here from time to time, but I'm not sure that he's actually ever been directly derogatory to anyone, just paints them into a corner and gently urinates on them from a height.

I'd like to have a beer with him.

Anyhow, where's fillet-o-fish rat messiah when you need him?


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

DonnyMac said:


> Or a 38 year old millionaire having a lazy multiple sex day with his model girlfriend; tricky one, as one of us is right and by all accounts it's rarely you.
> 
> I'll ask the missus what she thinks when she's less busy.


Donny Mac 1 vs Dean Kenny 0


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

DonnyMac said:


> Not sure we could describe Flynn as a supporting act, more the main event I think.
> 
> He certainly gets some stick on here from time to time, but I'm not sure that he's actually ever been directly derogatory to anyone, just paints them into a corner and gently urinates on them from a height.
> 
> ...


A beer with Flynn would be an event...a legend of this very website!

Fillet O Fish messiah is a lot quieter these days...hopefully he will give us a detailed run down of opening the stocking for his GTR on Christmas Day!


----------



## DaMainMan (Dec 6, 2013)

deankenny said:


> This is coming from someone with the username "damainman" and previous car owned Honda Civic.
> 
> So someone with a Honda Civic who thinks hes the main man, hmmm...
> 
> ...


I obviously do not own a civic and blatantly chose this name as a joke, if this was not obvious to you then I am assuming you got the short bus to school as a kid.


----------



## a1whitey (Feb 7, 2014)

WELL this has been an entertaining read 


Did the DRLs every get fitted? Ones sourced from ebay?

Anyone got any pics of the KR ones fitted?

LED Daytime Running Lights DRL D20 160cm


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

We also stock the 2012+ DRL's if anyone is wants to upgrade the front end to a facelift



















And also the front and rear side DRL/Marker lights too


----------



## a1whitey (Feb 7, 2014)

Looking great!

Have you got any pics of the cheap ones installed to a r35? thanks!


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

those are universal DRL's which fit in the 2009 stock bumper quite nicely... however, we haven't fitted a set in house yet.


----------

